# Pigeon Show November 14, 2010



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

The White Rose Pigeon Association Winter Old and Young Bird show is on Sunday, November 14, 2010 in Emigsville, PA. The deadline for entries is October 30, 2010. For show rules, location and entry form please visit the club's website:

http://www.whiterosepigeon.com

Hope to see everyone there,

Link


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Good Luck for all pigeon fanciers


----------

